# How would you rate your own physical appearance?



## Polaris (Feb 2, 2018)

On a scale of one to ten. And feel free to explain why you're giving yourself a particular rating. Are you very influenced by other people's opinion of you or do you look at yourself from an objective point of view?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2018)

Why don't you go first Polaris?


----------



## Itachі (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd say I'm a 7/10, though I find it difficult to judge others on a numerical scale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 2, 2018)

5/10


I don’t think I’m anything particularly stunning or beautiful or have prominent features. Guess maybe my self esteem isn’t very high, I’m constantly comparing myself to girls on Instagram and what not. I consider myself to be very plain Jane. Even with makeup on it’s like ehh maybe a 5.5

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 2, 2018)

6/10 I suppose. I'm never going to completely like the way I look, I do think I look better now but still nothing great really.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 2, 2018)

good enough/could be worse

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Lew (Feb 2, 2018)

hmm, if this was a few years ago I would have probably said 2/10 since there are many features I don't like about myself or felt insecure about. I've done a lot of confidence building over the past few years, and for that one must learn to love themselves for who they are. I'm pretty happy with the way I look now, but I could still improve. I'd probably say I'm bang average 5/10, but then again it's hard to judge yourself objectively.


----------



## El Hit (Feb 2, 2018)

I think it depends on the country or even city were you live. I consider myself average looking, I am tall and muscular but that is it and not everybody likes that. People is always giving me compliments here, even when I do not dress or use the haircut every "cool" guys use, I try to have very long hair and girls here despise that but compliment mine. It is rare to see pale people here so I think that is the reason they like me, here I am different. 8/10 in my city because of how much attention people give me but 6/10 in other places were I think I would be average looking  it is too difficult to rate, tons of cultures and they all come with different taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Hit (Feb 2, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> 5/10
> 
> 
> I don’t think I’m anything particularly stunning or beautiful or have prominent features. Guess maybe my self esteem isn’t very high, I’m constantly comparing myself to girls on Instagram and what not. I consider myself to be very plain Jane. Even with makeup on it’s like ehh maybe a 5.5


Also get more self esteem, you look great in your pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 2, 2018)

4/10. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Mob (Feb 2, 2018)

El Hit said:


> Also get more self esteem, you look great in your pics.


She is very humble

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Polaris (Feb 2, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> 5/10
> 
> 
> I don’t think I’m anything particularly stunning or beautiful or have prominent features. Guess maybe my self esteem isn’t very high, I’m constantly comparing myself to girls on Instagram and what not. I consider myself to be very plain Jane. Even with makeup on it’s like ehh maybe a 5.5



Instagram girls tend to put on a lot of make-up, use good lightning that beautifies their facial features and make sure that their face is positioned in a flattering angle before taking pictures. Also, the amount of likes they get on their pictures, can influence other people’s perception of their looks. Humans’ perceptions are influenced by other people’s opinion on both themselves and others. An individual who has a high social status and who gets a lot of likes on their pictures doesn’t necessarily have to be more physically appealing than a person who has a low status. They might just be charismatic social butterflies who are well-liked by their followers mainly because of their personality.

Anyway, they probably wouldn’t look that good without all of the aforementioned reasons. So don’t compare yourself to them. If you’re in your twenties and take good care of your appearance, you’re probably prettier than you think.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 2, 2018)

A solid 6.5/10. im fitter than the average and average looking. nothing too special


----------



## Karma (Feb 2, 2018)

Good days an 8.

Bad days a 6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 2, 2018)

Depends on how high you rate a bug

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Hit (Feb 2, 2018)

Swarmy said:


> Depends on how high you rate a bug


10/10 love myriapods

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 2, 2018)

El Hit said:


> 10/10 love myriapods

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 2, 2018)

Hmm, this is kind of a weird question to answer. What is the rating for beautiful? 10/10? What about attractive? Is it still 10/10? Hot? Pretty? I’m aware that I have exotic features, and strangers stop me to tell me how beautiful I am regularly. To be honest though, compliments like that make me shut down. I’m not really certain why- it may go back to my childhood and how I would receive unwanted advances from men as a 12 year old (and even younger). Or it could just be that  I don’t think of myself that way. Whatever the case, there’s plenty of things I’m not happy with but I know that those exact features are what make me unique and I’ve learned to embrace them in my own way. I have also learned to just say thank you when I get a compliment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## El Hit (Feb 2, 2018)

I was sad to know they are very angry fellas, wanted one as a pet. I had a tarantula tho but she died of old age.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2018)

Since people always expect pseudo-humility I GUESS I'll say 9/10.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 2, 2018)

El Hit said:


> I was sad to know they are very angry fellas, wanted one as a pet. I had a tarantula tho but she died of old age.


Dude that's a millipede, they are gentle herbivores 

A female tarantula can live up to 20 years


----------



## El Hit (Feb 2, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Hmm, this is kind of a weird question to answer. What is the rating for beautiful? 10/10? What about attractive? Is it still 10/10? Hot? Pretty? I’m aware that I have exotic features, and strangers stop me to tell me how beautiful I am regularly. To be honest though, compliments like that make me shut down. I’m not really certain why- it may go back to my childhood and how I would receive unwanted advances from men as a 12 year old (and even younger). Or it could just be that  I don’t think of myself that way. Whatever the case, there’s plenty of things I’m not happy with but I know that those exact features are what make me unique and I’ve learned to embrace them in my own way. I have also learned to just say thank you when I get a compliment.


A person being beautiful is not just about appearance, but being simplistic and following the thread, if people like you that much you are a 10/10.


----------



## El Hit (Feb 2, 2018)

Swarmy said:


> Dude that's a millipede, they are gentle herbivores
> 
> A female tarantula can live up to 20 years


My tarantula lived like 15 I think. I was talking about centipede sorry for not making that clear.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 2, 2018)

El Hit said:


> My tarantula lived like 15 I think. I was talking about centipede sorry for not making that clear.


Did you get her as a young or adult?

Yeah centipedes are vicious beasts


----------



## El Hit (Feb 2, 2018)

Swarmy said:


> Did you get her as a young or adult?
> 
> Yeah centipedes are vicious beasts


She was already big when I got her. She never bited anyone, I do not know why people fear tarantulas. She was a really calm pet.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 2, 2018)

El Hit said:


> She was already big when I got her. She never bited anyone, I do not know why people fear tarantulas. She was a really calm pet.


The problem with tarantulas are the sharp tiny hairs they spray you with if disturbed, mine was calm and gentle but when I tried to handle her she sprayed my face with them  Was a nasty feeling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 2, 2018)

8/10, could lose some weight or sculpt it into muscle
everything else is pretty much flawless though

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Polaris (Feb 2, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I’m aware that I have exotic features, and strangers stop me to tell me how beautiful I am regularly. To be honest though, compliments like that make me shut down. I’m not really certain why- it may go back to my childhood and how I would receive unwanted advances from men as a 12 year old (and even younger). Or it could just be that  I don’t think of myself that way. Whatever the case, there’s plenty of things I’m not happy with but I know that those exact features are what make me unique and I’ve learned to embrace them in my own way. I have also learned to just say thank you when I get a compliment.



When I encounter the word, “exotic features” I envision an individual with high and prominent cheek bones, plump lips, honey-colored skin and wide, almond-shaped eyes in an exceptionally bright green shade. Would you say that you fit this description?



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Hmm, this is kind of a weird question to answer. What is the rating for beautiful? 10/10? What about attractive? Is it still 10/10? Hot? Pretty?



This seems to be the general consensus of this kind of rating scale;

*1-4 =* Beneath average in slightly different levels. A significant amount of asymmetrical features coupled with obesity or an emaciated body belong in this category. 

*5-* Average. The individual isn’t physically unappealing, but has a rather unremarkable and uninteresting appearance. The facial features don’t stand out in either a positive nor negative way. Might be slightly overweight or underweight.

*6 –* A bit above average. The individual has a healthy BMI. Both flaws and physical assets are prominent in fairly equal measures.

*7-* The individual has several appealing physical attributes, but isn’t exactly model-material. Is generally considered cute or moderately good-looking.

*8-* Somewhat more physically appealing than a seven.

*9-* The individual is model-material and has a lot of sex-appeal. He/She has many universally attractive physical features such as an athletic body, high cheekbones, chiseled facial features, thick and lustrous hair, clear skin, a graceful bone structure and etc.

*10-* Everything and everyone has flaws, so from an objective point of view, nobody is a 10/10.

So, "beautiful" individuals would probably fall into the last three categories (not counting 10).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 2, 2018)

Polaris said:


> When I encounter the word, “exotic features” I envision an individual with high and prominent cheek bones, plump lips, honey-colored skin and wide, almond-shaped eyes in an exceptionally bright green shade. Would you say that you fit this description?


accurate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 2, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> 8/10, could lose some weight or sculpt it into muscle
> everything else is pretty much flawless though


I wish I had this sort of confidence


----------



## NO (Feb 2, 2018)

Polaris said:


> On a scale of one to ten. And feel free to explain why you're giving yourself a particular rating. Are you very influenced by other people's opinion of you or do you look at yourself from an objective point of view?


I'll have to go with a 9.5 or 10/10. I've done some high-end modelling with Calvin Klein. I go to the gym religiously and maintain what most consider an aesthetic physique. I have girls and guys who swamp my BB.com profile and shower me with compliments there when I post my progress photos. When I post a photo on instagram or facebook, all the comments I get are focused on my physical appearance as opposed to the actual content of the photo. I match incredibly well on tinder and I've dated many girls that I consider 10/10s. 

Call it ego, or cockiness, but at this point, I have no reason to deny my hierarchy in physical appearance, as the patterns are too clear that I'm not simply above average in appearance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 2, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> 5/10
> 
> 
> I don’t think I’m anything particularly stunning or beautiful or have prominent features. Guess maybe my self esteem isn’t very high, I’m constantly comparing myself to girls on Instagram and what not. I consider myself to be very plain Jane. Even with makeup on it’s like ehh maybe a 5.5


You're joking rite? r-r-rite? cuz I saw a recent pic of u in the member photo thread, and you're definately not "maybe a 5.5". Also, you shouldn't compare yourself to girls like that, they have too much filter crap and way too much makeup, to the point where it's laughable. If anything, they are the ones with self esteem issues..


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd give myself a 7.5 currently. I've lost weight and built a lot of muscle, but i lift for function/strength than for great aesthetics (tho i won't let myself get too big cuz i enjoy running and cardio stuff). 
however, my face is average, altho girls generally compliment my eyelashes or my jawline/lack of doublechin compared to ppl in my class or ppl i hangout with.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 2, 2018)

Literally 

Can't rate myself.

Probably average

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 2, 2018)

Lew said:


> I wish I had this sort of confidence


why not have confidence lol, you're human, by default you look good even if it's not to yourself
at the very least a charming feature will be present, even if you're a krory


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 2, 2018)

Polaris said:


> When I encounter the word, “exotic features” I envision an individual with high and prominent cheek bones, plump lips, honey-colored skin and wide, almond-shaped eyes in an exceptionally bright green shade. Would you say that you fit this description?





aiyanah said:


> accurate



Pretty much what he said lol

Tho I don’t have green eyes. Mine are brown. Nobody is ever able to tell where I’m from


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Call it ego, or cockiness, but at this point, I have no reason to deny my hierarchy in physical appearance, as the patterns are too clear that I'm not simply above average in appearance.


I love this


savior2005 said:


> You're joking rite? r-r-rite? cuz I saw a recent pic of u in the member photo thread, and you're definately not "maybe a 5.5". Also, you shouldn't compare yourself to girls like that, they have too much filter crap and way too much makeup, to the point where it's laughable. If anything, they are the ones with self esteem issues..


In my experience, women who think they're 9s or dimes are usually 6s or 7s at best and vice versa.


Ava said:


> I can relate to people not knowing where I'm from.
> 
> People always assume I am either half white or I'm form Yemen.



From* Yemen?  Kind of a random country


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 3, 2018)

6/10
Not bad, not good. I guess I'm average as well.


----------



## Polaris (Feb 3, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Nobody is ever able to tell where I’m from


​This seems to be pretty common among exotic-looking individuals. I think it’s because a lot of exotic-looking people tend to be biracial or multiracial.



jayjay³² said:


> I'll have to go with a 9.5 or 10/10. I've done some high-end modelling with Calvin Klein. I go to the gym religiously and maintain what most consider an aesthetic physique. I have girls and guys who swamp my BB.com profile and shower me with compliments there when I post my progress photos. When I post a photo on instagram or facebook, all the comments I get are focused on my physical appearance as opposed to the actual content of the photo. I match incredibly well on tinder and I've dated many girls that I consider 10/10s.
> 
> Call it ego, or cockiness, but at this point, I have no reason to deny my hierarchy in physical appearance, as the patterns are too clear that I'm not simply above average in appearance.



Do you feel that your looks are a big part of your identity and that a big part of your self-esteem depends on the compliments that you get about your physical appearance? If you were to lose your modelesque physical characteristics, how would that affect you? Furthermore, how highly do you value a naturally physically appealing appearance on other people?



Ava said:


> Not sure how I would rate myself.
> 
> I like my appearence when I have a beard, but I look very feminine and like those gay twink boys when I shave snd don't cut my hair for like 6 months.



Would you say that you have a somewhat androgynous and slender physical appearance? It seems like a lot of guys complain about looking feminine whenever they’ve shaved off their facial hear. But some adult males are truly able to pull off that kind of look though.

I personally think that an absence of facial hair on males produces a clean and neat appearance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 3, 2018)

An 11/10 on a good day, and maybe a 10/10 on a bad day.

(Objectively, I think I'm an 8?)


----------



## Ashi (Feb 3, 2018)

6 or a 7

I don’t look bad but I wouldn’t say I stand out as a attractive either. My looks aren’t gonna put anyone off at least so that’s good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2018)

@Trinity said I look like jake gyllenhaal or something so I'm clearly the most attractive man in the world and rate myself 100000/10 

but in all seriousness I'm average, like lately I'm probably in better shape since I've been taking better care of myself post break up with my fiance and I've shed a few pounds and clothes sizes since all my shirts are loose around my gut and I needed to add an extra link to my watches because my wrists are bigger. 

but my physique yo yos.

and all jokes aside facially I'm a dog.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> An 11/10 on a good day, and maybe a 10/10 on a bad day.
> 
> (Objectively, I think I'm an 8?)


yeah I'd say you're better looking than I because of those DSL's you're rocking, also you got a nice face, shame you can't grow a beard like mine though.

Although physique no homo I'll show you on SC I'll give you tickets to the guns and chest show since new years I've been hitting the gym hard for arms and chest, another month of so and I'll need a new tux for wedding season lmao


Like weight wise I'm 82kg but I've cut the body fat down significantly thanks to the better diet, when the full gains are in I'll show you lol



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Pretty much what he said lol
> 
> Tho I don’t have green eyes. Mine are brown. Nobody is ever able to tell where I’m from


my brother has green eyes, I don't think I ever told anyone on NF since he's both taller and thanks to his abnormal eyes better looking lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Feb 3, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

5/10 just an average looking person.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Virus (Feb 3, 2018)

1/10 because I am always number one.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

Dr. Negri said:


> 1/10 because I am always number one.



I dont think 1/10 works that way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sassy (Feb 3, 2018)

Probably a 6/10, I'm cute sure with glasses but sometimes I've got a very low esteem on myself. Gotta start working out more and eating healthier sometimes it's very hard to get motivated but such is life gotta suck it up and do what you need to in order to better yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

I look like a douchebag ￼ and I ￼ still dont know if thats  good or bad thing


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

mob said:


> I look like a douchebag ￼ and I ￼ still dont know if thats  good or bad thing



No you dont.


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> No you dont.


Yeah I do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

mob said:


> Yeah I do



Well you aren't. You're actually super sweet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Well you aren't. You're actually super sweet.


I wear a lot of jewelry,I like hoodies, I rock chin strap,  Im defenition of a douchebag from where I come from.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

mob said:


> I wear a lot of jewelry,I like hoodies, I rock chin strap,  Im defenition of a douchebag from where I come from.


I dont even know what a chin strap is but i dont see where that makes you a douchebag.. being a douchebag is an attitude thing not a look thing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont even know what a chin strap is but i dont see where that makes you a douchebag.. being a douchebag is an attitude thing not a look thing.


I said I look like one, but Im a nice guy Inside

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Cereza (Feb 7, 2018)

7/10


----------



## John Wick (Feb 8, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> 5/10 just an average looking person.


How do you think I look

*Spoiler*: _look away child_ 









Also you have big boobs so that makes you a 9/10 tbqh


----------



## Courier Six (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm gonna go by what my f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶  associate said
A 9/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Feb 8, 2018)

i consider myself more or less average looking

ig a couple positives would be that i'm p tall (6'2) and cuz of my asian heritage, i have youthful looks

so, ig a 5-6/10 *shrugs*


----------



## John Wick (Feb 8, 2018)

Kyouko said:


> i consider myself more or less average looking
> 
> ig a couple positives would be that i'm p tall (6'2) and cuz of my asian heritage, i have youthful looks
> 
> so, ig a 5-6/10 *shrugs*


congratulations fellow asian on getting above 6ft like myself and @Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 9, 2018)

7/10 even though I'm 168 cm


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2018)

@Aphrodite 

why did you not rate my appearance have I upset you or done something to offend you.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2018)

Meh .. 

6/10

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 9, 2018)

John Wick said:


> @Aphrodite
> 
> why did you not rate my appearance have I upset you or done something to offend you.



Because its not you and this isnt a spam thread.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Because its not you and this isnt a spam thread.


I mean I look very similar to them so imagine that he and I are one and the same.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 9, 2018)

i totally don't have a jawline chiselled out of greek marble and a smirk to telekinetically turn on a garden hose

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 9, 2018)

afgpride said:


> i totally don't have a jawline chiselled out of greek marble and a smirk to telekinetically turn on a garden hose

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

Not good enough to be an insta camwhore but not ugly

so 7/10


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 9, 2018)

afgpride said:


> i totally don't have a jawline chiselled out of greek marble and a smirk to telekinetically turn on a garden hose


Never thought I’d relate to a garden hose this much

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 9, 2018)

i'm... below average

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 9, 2018)

Trinity said:


> i'm... below average


Height?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 9, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Height?


Isn't below average an understatement there though 

It's closer to dwarfism than average height

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 9, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Isn't below average an understatement there though
> 
> It's closer to dwarfism than average height


I was trying to be considerate in lieu with the general vibe of this thread.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2018)

lol, at best I'm a strong 8.


----------



## David (Feb 10, 2018)

Imo, I'm a solid 7.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 14, 2018)

4/10 seems to be fair. I doubt that I'm atrociously ugly, but I certainly am not attractive.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Isn't below average an understatement there though
> 
> It's closer to dwarfism than average height


afg are you a manlet?


----------



## NO (Feb 23, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Do you feel that your looks are a big part of your identity and that a big part of your self-esteem depends on the compliments that you get about your physical appearance? If you were to lose your modelesque physical characteristics, how would that affect you? Furthermore, how highly do you value a naturally physically appealing appearance on other people?


Jesus, that's a lot of questions.  To strangers? Maybe my looks to them are a big part of my identity, but it isn't. And my self-esteem hardly ever depended on compliments. I don't post on social media that often, I don't go out that often anymore either, and I'm still as cocky as ever.

If I woke up ugly one day, I'd still have all of my friends. 

Girls don't need to be genetic freaks to appeal to me. I like girls who take care of themselves, use good make-up, and dress well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 25, 2022)

8/10 with low body fat ratio. Currently like a 6.5, full time work and not signing up for a gym membership where I live currently made me a bit pudgy


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2022)

what in the world? What made you think of this thread? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 25, 2022)

5/10 for me


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> 5/10 for me


i don't really like these scales though. Some people use it like 5/10 is absolute trash, while 8/10 is average. Other people see the scale and use 5/10 as average.

it's especially annoying when these are averaged and you have no idea who rated what and how.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2022)

Jim said:


> i don't really like these scales though. Some people use it like 5/10 is absolute trash, while 8/10 is average. Other people see the scale and use 5/10 as average.
> 
> it's especially annoying when these are averaged and you have no idea who rated what and how.


Dude, I always thought that was stupid.

Especially with those douchbag type guys rating girls with they're buds, over whether they'd bang em. "Dude, solid 7/10."

And I'm just like, _what the fuck does that actually mean_?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2022)

Who bumps this lol cmon guys it’s 2022

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 28, 2022)

Assuming 5 is average, probably somewhere between 4-5.


----------



## pfft (Mar 28, 2022)

The vibes be like ;


----------



## wibisana (Mar 29, 2022)

20/10

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2022)

I don't have a physical appearance, i am an imaginary creature
j/k

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Mar 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> I don't have a physical appearance, i am an imaginary creature
> j/k



Agreed, you're the logic monster, you haunt arrogant autistic kids in thier dreams!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Mar 29, 2022)

Epic.


----------



## Djomla (Mar 29, 2022)

3/10.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 29, 2022)

6/10 probably

(_Pre-Covid,I would probably say an 8/10 as I was thinner then. Mainly because girls kept trying to hit on me when I wasn't interested and people saying I have good looking eyes??_)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Mar 29, 2022)

3/10


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 30, 2022)

David said:


> First-world rant.
> 
> Twenty-seven years in just a few months ago, I was finally starting to feel attractive after finally going on several dates and stuff over the past couple of years and having several women tell me I'm attractive for the first time in my life.
> 
> ...




Real Mozgus vibes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2022)

@Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld 

shit, I just deleted it to make a thread about physical insecurities LOL nice timing

I also appreciate the laugh.


----------



## Nello (Mar 30, 2022)

Depends entirely on my mood. Sometimes I feel disgusting and creepy, sometimes I check myself out in the mirror after getting out of the shower and feel like a god. I probably come off as more/less attractive to others as well depending on my mood/behavior.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 4, 2022)

Nello said:


> Depends entirely on my mood. Sometimes I feel disgusting and creepy



How does one feel creepy?


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 4, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Real Mozgus vibes


Mozgus has a strong look.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 5, 2022)

Meh, 10/10. I am always me, idk how I can be bad in looking myself. If I tried to imitate someone else, that could be 1/10.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 10, 2022)

i should have rated more people optimistic 4 years ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

